# [Wet Thumb Forum]-MPI Aquatics



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I would like to announce my new web site: 

MPIAquatics.com

With the help of Jason Baliban I have a place to keep an on going log for my aquariums and a place to share the experience I have over the years setting up a small aquarium room. I have eight tanks now with plans for one more room addition to house just a few more tanks! LOLOL 

I only comment on things I have experience with and from a perspective of just keeping it simple. I believe you can have a lush planted aquarium without a lot of hassle and this is what my web site is about. I hope it helps the beginners out there that think its just to much work to have a planted aquarium. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is an awesome site. you definately have many different techniques that many of us need to try out. i love your tanks.

hey i am famous!


> update 1/17/05
> Post by ressell:
> why did you toss out all of the stem plants? also, will it not hurt the plants to black them out for so long


i am on your site (asking questions as usual hehe)


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll need to check it out more later, but on a first quick look, it's quite nice, Hawk. And, Jason did a great job on the look and feel of the thing.

Good luck!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I hope to use it as a place to consolidate some of the information we share a long with some observation experiments I do in some small tanks.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

rex grigg better watch his back. lol you'll have the new info site.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Great Site!!!








hehe
jB


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

It looks very nice, Hawkeye -- good job!


----------

